# Summer travel plans



## NorthernRedneck

Anyone else going anywhere this summer? 

We are currently out at camp for the week. 9 days to be exact. We head back to town Sunday morning in time to send our daughter to summer camp. When she gets back our two oldest go for a week. When they get back the oldest flies out to see his mother for the month of August. 

Oh. And that's just the kiddies. This coming week I'm loading up the truck camper and headed state side to Hibbing MN to watch the world of outlaws late models. 

In August we plan to haul the camper out to Manitoba for a couple weeks ending up state side again to Hibbing MN for three solid days of dirt track racing where basically all the top drivers from Canada and the northern states gather for modified super stock and late model racing. Last time I went they had close to a 200 car count show up to race. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's not even Christmas yet and we have most of the summer of 2017 planned already. First week of July will be at camp again. Followed by 3 weeks of summer camp for the kids all at different times. The first weekend in august we just bought vip tickets for a huge outdoor 2 day concert in duluth MN featuring 12 different top name christian artists. So far I know newsboys, mercy me, and kutless are going to be there. 

The following week we will load up the camper for a 3 week trip to s ont  to visit my wife's sister. Also take in Canada's wonderland, Marineland, Niagara Falls etc. 

Anyone else planning yet for summer? 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

Yup, ME!!!!

Come March, on my 70th birthday, We're loading up the RV and heading to the Texas Hill Country, probably Fredericksburg for a week .. at least.  In April/May we're going on a road trip to Evergreen, Colorado mainly because I've never been there and I need to put some miles on the car.  In June we're off to Scotland to be at both grand daughter's graduations and we'll probably spend some time in London on the way back.  In August I hope we can make it to Durango, Colorado in the RV for 3 weeks or a month.  We may sneek in a late trip to Fredericksburg again in the RV during October or the beginning of November.  That's the plan.  We'll see how it all works out.


----------



## olivegirl

This summer I would like to go to Palma de Mallorca (Spain). I have been there 3 times and I can say that it is ideal not only to relax there, but also to work. There is a very pleasant climate, warm and sunny almost all year round. I can hardly stand the cold, which is why it is ideal for me. There is also very beautiful nature and, what is important, developed infrastructure. Plus favorable conditions for doing business, inexpensive real estate (houses from 100 thousand euros) and quality healthcare services. All this makes this city one of the best for living in Europe for people with different incomes


----------

